# Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?



## thetetsuo (25. September 2007)

*Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*

Hallo, 
dies ist mein erster Beitrag, und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin leider noch nicht so fit in den ganzen technischen Bezeichnungen etc. aber ich tue mein Bestes.

Ich habe einen alten Discounter-Rechner, ca. 2 Jahre alt, damals für 499,- Euro.
Spezifikationen (laut Everest Home Edition):

-Intel Celeron D 345, 3057 MHz, Prescott 256, (23x133), Sockel 478
-Asus P4P800-VM, (3PCI, 1AGP)
-Radeon 9250 SE (Secondary, 128 MB)
- 2GB DDR Ram (nachträglich von mir eingebaut)

Wie Ihr Euch vorstellen könnt, ist mit diesem PC bei aktuelleren Spielen nichts mehr los. Nun möchte ich den PC "irgendwie" aufrüsten, dass ich wenigstens etwas zocken kann.
Welche Grafikkarte würde sich denn hier anbieten, denn ich glaube die Radeon 9250 ist eher sch****.
Lohnt sich zusätzlich noch ein Prozessorwechsel?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir hilfreiche Tipps geben könnt.
Besten Dank,
Tetsuo


----------



## AchtBit (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				thetetsuo am 25.09.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> dies ist mein erster Beitrag, und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin leider noch nicht so fit in den ganzen technischen Bezeichnungen etc. aber ich tue mein Bestes.
> 
> Ich habe einen alten Discounter-Rechner, ca. 2 Jahre alt, damals für 499,- Euro.
> ...



ne Radeon x1950 pro mit 256 MB dürfte in der AGP Version so um die 150 Euro kosten.


----------



## thetetsuo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				AchtBit am 25.09.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ne Radeon x1950 pro mit 256 MB dürfte in der AGP Version so um die 150 Euro kosten.



Stimmt. siehe z.B. hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/summary/categorized.html?cat1=009&cat2=214&cat3=000&sorted=true&manufacturer=true&treeName=HARDWARE&Level1=Grafik&Level2=Karten+AGP&Level3=ATI&column=2&direction=desc

Aber auch ne PCIe (express) kostet in etwa das Gleiche. Für mich kommt aber nur ne AGP in frage, oder?

Und warum eine Radeon x1950 PRO und keine x1950 XT oder GT ?

Bringt denn so eine x1950 PRO dann für mein System tatsächlich einen "Boost" ?

Danke für deine Hilfe,
Tetsuo


----------



## AchtBit (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				thetetsuo am 25.09.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> AchtBit am 25.09.2007 09:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, nur die AGP kommt in Frage. Ich glaub die 1950 pro is derzeit die beste Lösung für AGP Systeme. Der Boost wird beim Spielen sehr deutlich sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*

der celeronprozessor ist leider auch eine hemmschwelle, leider gibts für den sockel kaum was bis nichts vernünftiges,

ggf. wäre ne aufrüstung anderer art sinvoll 

cpu: c2d e4x00 also 4300 bis 4500 je nach geldbeutel
dazu ein asrock 4coredual sata2 (hier kannst du den arbeitsspeicher weiter verwenden, udn theoretisch sogar agp
dazu ne x1950pro pci-e (das bord kann beides)

zusamen müsste das dan bei ca. 240 euro liegen


----------



## keithcaputo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				AchtBit am 25.09.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Boost wird beim Spielen sehr deutlich sein.


Sorry die Aussage möchte ich doch ein wenig relativieren! Da die CPU für aktuelle Spiele ebenfalls zu langsam ist, wird unter Umständen gar kein Leistungsgewinn bemerkbar sein, ganz egal, welche Grafikkarte Du einbaust.
Grafikkarten entfalten ihre volle Leistung eben nur im Zusammenspiel mit einer schnellen CPU.
Kauf Dir die 1950Pro, ist sicherlich keine Fehlinvestition, aber versprich Dir nicht zuviel davon!


----------



## AchtBit (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				keithcaputo am 25.09.2007 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> AchtBit am 25.09.2007 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an ob ein Spiel mehr Cpu - oder grafiklastig ist. In den meisten Fällen profitiert die Performance sicherlich von einer schnelleren Grafikkarte.
Zudem lassen sich CPU - lastige Features, wie Schatten oder Aktualisierungraten für Spiegelungen, meist in den Videooptionen reduzieren bzw deaktivieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				thetetsuo am 25.09.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt denn so eine x1950 PRO dann für mein System tatsächlich einen "Boost" ?



sicherlich, die grafikleistung wird sich +ver8fachen.

wie aber schon angemerkt: deine cpu ist auch nicht die schnellste, wenn du nicht gerade in sehr hohen auflösungen mit aa spielst oder generell wenig cpu-lastige spiele zockst (z.b. online -> keine ki), wird sie das system ausbremsen.
vermutlich würde eine 7600gt (n bissl billiger, deutlich sparsamer) auch locker ausreichen.


----------



## thetetsuo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Wenn ich mir also z.b. eine "Sapphire Radeon X1950PRO" hole (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=173887)

und dazu noch diese CPU "Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 3.4GHz (Prescott)"
(http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=32792)

könnte das vielleicht etwas bringen, oder?

Bei dieser CPU brauche ich aber wohl noch einen neuen Kühler, denn bei der aktuellen Kühlung wird meine CPU im Idle ca. 50°C, unter Vollast bis zu 70°C heiß.

Habe gehört daß Zalman wohl mit das Beste auf dem Kühlermarkt ist, könntet Ihr mir hierfür einen empfehlen....?

oder ist die Ganze Kombination eher Mist?!!


----------



## AchtBit (27. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



			
				thetetsuo am 27.09.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Wenn ich mir also z.b. eine "Sapphire Radeon X1950PRO" hole (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=173887)
> 
> ...



Rüste doch lieber gleich komplett um, bevor du in deine Mühle noch mal 250 Euro reinsteckst.

n güstigen Core Duo mit Board und Speicher + die x1950 pcie bekommst scho für etwa 300 Euro


----------



## thetetsuo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte für Asus P4P800-VM ?*



> Rüste doch lieber gleich komplett um, bevor du in deine Mühle noch mal 250 Euro reinsteckst.
> 
> n güstigen Core Duo mit Board und Speicher + die x1950 pcie bekommst scho für etwa 300 Euro



Mhmm, wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht. Werde mir das jedenfalls mal in Ruhe überlegen.

Vielen Herzlichen Dank an Alle für Eure Hilfe!


----------

